# Loading Pellets Backwards To Hunt



## Revolverman23 (Apr 4, 2014)

Short and simple.. i dropped a rabbit with one shot from my .177 pellet gun that shoots a 1000 fps with regular gamo ammo.. the trick is putting the pellet in backwards, Now i have had a theory of this but my hunting buddy was trying to tell me it wouldn't fly straight and it wouldn't come out fast enough but i did a lot of testing on molding clay and other things with fleshy like texture like spam and a few other items as well including ballistic gel..

Now i don't know how many people want to risk messing up their pellet guns by doing this but i got my pellet rifle for super cheap so i didn't mind.. any how i lined up my sights on the rabbits chest and he was eating on a hill with his left side facing me with his chest at an angle giving me a better window of opportunity to hit my mark.. but not by far.. i took a breath and squeezed my trigger slowly.. i not only hit my target but to my surprise the rabbit was sprawled out right where i hit him.. he may have rolled down hill a bit but he was done.

when i skinned and gutted it, i found my pellet in his upper chest cavity peeled back like a true hollow point bullet which is what i was hoping for and not only that but upon initial impact after dumping more energy then a normal .177 seeing that the diameter was a bit narrower now that it shed off the parts of the pellet the peeled back allowing also for maximum penetration funneling through the rabbits chest with a piercing little round which cut right through the normally thick skin.

This was just my experience and maybe possibly even the luckiest shot of my life, but i'd say it's worth looking into by way of testing because not that many people talk about loading your pellet backwards. Please feel free to give any input and or criticism it will most definitely be appreciated.

Thanks, Revolverman23


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Just, no. Decades of development in ballistics and trajectories, and you come up with loading them backwards.

That said, I'd love to see that being recorded in slow motion.


----------

